# Wrestling Fanfiction summaries



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

After seeing the weird shit on wrestling confession tumblurs and instagrams I decided to go the core of the internet, fanfiction.com to find some high quality wrestling fanficiton 

Originally I was going to include some excerpts of Seth Rollins meeting his long lost childhood love or the main chracter revealing that Dolph Ziggler was her former boyfriend who tried to stab her to death but fanfiction.com's DO NOT STEAL filter prevents copy pasting so here are the summaries that the authors put below a story to get you to try to read it 

(Feel free to look for some yourself here https://www.fanfiction.net/misc/Wrestling/?&srt=1&r=10)

I will pair each story with one of the posted reviews if there is one. 

1. *Expceted love* by McMahon Lover (132 chapters, 141,094 words) 
Stephanie McMahon falling in love with her best friend Elizabeth DeJesus. But does Elizabeth return Stephanie loves? Femslash

revieweanAmborseBatistaWifey23 Brie Better Watch Herself And John Is The Champion Stephanie And Katherine Cannot Be Please At That Cant Wait To Read It

2. *You've been Ambrosed* by angelsdee327 
Dean Ambrose; the king of one-night stands, falls for Sydney Orton; WWE physiotherapist/trainer and Randy's little sister. What will Dean do when he finds the tables turned on him?

review: Imagineer1392 Another great chapter, my dear. I love Seth's enthusiasm and excitement all through. He's adorable. They finally took that step, they're official! Paul's attitude is refreshing, too many times people just show him being cruel and harsh. And sex in her brother's shower? Classic 

3. *Cooperation *by LexiAmbroseCabana 
AU. Dean Ambrose is a man separated from his group and on a mission to find them. Chelsea just wants to find a semblance of normalcy in post-apocalyptic America. Fate pushes them together but can they stick together? But they both agree that 'The Walking Dead' made surviving look easy. Ambrose/OC Rated for language, possible sex, and definitely violence as it progresses.

Review: Damnitambrose Dean Ambrose in a post- zombie apocalypse I LOVE IT! Can't wait to see what happens next!

4. *tastes like sugar but its novocaine* by psychrollins 
Getting a pet like Hunter and Randy wasn't something Seth was interested in. He was perfectly happy fooling around with everybody elses pets instead. But then Hunter gets a new pet, and Seth finds that Dean is a little different to all the other pets. (Stevefox1200 note: DO NOT READ)

Review: Guest chapter 1 . Oct 16 You know what? That is amazing story! I want to read more of it please? Another chapter? Hunter and dean is hootttt! XD Also seth and dean was hot and cute. Thank you for this amazing work!

5. *The Black Heart *by M.j's place 
In the world of two covens whom will stand supreme and just how involved are those Vampires? There is a blood bond and Roman is being forced to marry Seth even though he is in love with Dean. And that is just the beginning of their problems. What will the covens do when the Vampires try to rule? Slash. Roman/Dean Roman/Seth Roman/Dean/Seth. Randy/John and others! Please Review! (Stevefox1200 note: poor Dean)

Review: Vindictive John Dark Fantasy Cool so that makes john Randys maker right? And you know what would make it different better even if you make John the maker submit to Randy his child I guess you never read that I totally think John should submit in the bedroom to Randy just everywhere else like orders Randy should submit to John

6. *Revenge In Blood* by HoeOfGrimdark
Cody Rhodes is upset over Damien Sandow's cheep win at Money in the Bank [Re-Upload from old account. Warning(s): *Murder*]

7. *A New Life in the Old West* by LadyDragonsblood 
Shawn McMahon is an abused spouse. His two sons, Jason and Adam, plead with their poppa to runaway. If they do, where will the go? What will they do? The story contains adult situations and language. *It is male slash and in this story boys CAN have babies, as it is MPREG. If this is not what you like to read, just don't read it.*

Review: YoominC16 Can I just say how much I love you for the Bret/Shawn pairing. I just love them together. I also like the slower pace of this story and that you're really taking your time to let everything develop and fall into place. I'm glad everything is working about for the boys and that Vince is currently busy with Eric and their children, but this is only the calm before the storm. Great Chapter! Update soon!

8. *AFTER MONTREAL* by brethitman2 after Survivor series Nicole lost everything she work for she lost Bret Hart after he lost to Shawn Michaels after HBK attack and make her have a miscarry that leader up to Hart Foundation to reborn again can Hart Foundation stop Shawn Michaels and Save Nicole from HBK and sent him back to Jail before he kill her find out and see please read and reveiws (Stevefox1200 Note: what)

9. *Kaiju Wars: The Undertaker Trilogy* by Mecha74 
The year is 1999, the Undertaker and Kane, aligned with the twin fairies known as the Cosmos(Godzilla vs. Mothra 1992) defend Japan as supernatural beings from the threat of various kaiju in this bizarre alternate universe tale featuring Gudis, Golza, Gamera, various Ultramen and eventually Godzilla, along with countless other giant monsters and Japanese superheroes as well.

10. *WWE: I'm Blind Not Stupid* by JeanDixonMacManus
She is a WWE Diva. Her name is ANGEL. Her real name is Jean Mendez. AJ Lee is her cousin. She lost her eyesight in CZW do to her opponent's bad aim. She still wrestles this is her story. (The only cross over part is she hangs and is friends with the lead singer of Nickelback, and Avril.)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

_*"Vengeful American 

Swagger hates to lose. Especially when it's someone smaller than him. That's why Evan has to pay. Warnings: Rape, some langauge. A little Randy x Evan in there too."*_

So...Swagger rapes Evan Bourne, apparently. :what


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> _*"Vengeful American
> 
> Swagger hates to lose. Especially when it's someone smaller than him. That's why Evan has to pay. Warnings: Rape, some langauge. A little Randy x Evan in there too."*_
> 
> So...Swagger rapes Evan Bourne, apparently. :what


pls link


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Allur said:


> pls link


Here. :sad:

Apparently they're a common 'ship' for Swagger, along with him and Ziggler, and a few fics of him and Cesaro.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A few I found

The Battle Of The Bellas by Cenaforever1028 reviews
Brie Bella's life is collapsing around her. Not only is she feuding with her sister Nikki but now she is having marital problems with Daniel Bryan. When she turns to an unlikely source for comfort what will happen?
Rated: M - English - Romance/Drama - Chapters: 4 - Words: 2,090 - Reviews: 24 - Favs: 8 - Follows: 6 - Updated: 22h ago - Published: Oct 13 - Brie Bella, John Cena, Nikki Bella

Good Boys Deserve Good Things by BillionDollarBitch reviews
RE-OPENED: John Cena seeks out a release from his pain and demons in a mysterious stranger - at the behest of his best friends. Warnings: BDSM, slash.
Rated: M - English - Romance/Angst - Chapters: 11 - Words: 53,839 - Reviews: 68 - Favs: 19 - Follows: 24 - Updated: Oct 15 - Published: Feb 12 - Randy Orton, John Cena

Cant Remember to Forget You by emk4t reviews
When AJ Lee falls for both WWE Champion, CM Punk and Lunatic Fringe, Dean Ambrose, she gets too used to having both men at her beck and call. When jealousy gets too much for the men, AJ is forced to choose between them. But it backfires when they push her into the hands of abusive World Heavyweight Champion, Daniel Bryan. Contains sexual scenes and violence against women.
Rated: M - English - Romance/Hurt/Comfort - Chapters: 10 - Words: 10,898 - Reviews: 5 - Favs: 4 - Follows: 12 - Updated: Oct 15 - Published: Aug 25 - CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, AJ Lee, Dean Ambrose


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

number of wrestling fics over 100,000 words: 616

Longest fic: Back to Basics a story about the Miz 775,968 words

Number of fics with "Murder" in the title or description: 149 

Number of fics involving male pregnancy: 131

Number of romance fics involving Seth Rollins: 969

Number of romance fics involving Roman Reigns: 969

Number of romance fics involving Dean Ambrose: 1400

Number of romance fics involving Randy Orton: 3000

Number of fics involving Chris Beniot having Eddie Guerrero's child: 1


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

stevefox1200 said:


> number of wrestling fics over 100,000 words: 616
> 
> Longest fic: Back to Basics a story about the Miz 775,968 words
> 
> ...


Sweet. Any of those with Damien in them? :yum:


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Allur said:


> Sweet. Any of those with Damien in them? :yum:


No sorry 

but I did find this 

Nobody Beats Me! by showstopper87 
Daniel Bryan beats Damien Sandow in a match on Raw. Damien does not take losing lightly and takes it out on Daniel in the most least expected way. Warning: Slash/Cursing

excerpt: "Oh fuck, Daniel. Your so fucking good at this." He moaned.

and just listen to these rave reviews

"Wow... wow wow WOW! I don't even know where to start with this review...

This one-shot killed me, it literally just made me die in my own little ball of slash. It was BEYOND hot. There are literally now words I can use to explain how much I loved it!

Not many people get my weird pairings, and Damien/Daniel is something I find myself obsessed with, thank you for taking the time to write this!

Excellent job "


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

stevefox1200 said:


> Number of fics involving Chris Beniot having Eddie Guerrero's child: 1


I really need to get my hands on this one

:lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> _*"Vengeful American
> 
> Swagger hates to lose. Especially when it's someone smaller than him. That's why Evan has to pay. Warnings: Rape, some langauge. A little Randy x Evan in there too."*_
> 
> So...Swagger rapes Evan Bourne, apparently. :what


Trust you to find the swagger one, and you say you're not obsessed.


Anyway, had a quick look, Ambrose fangirls need to get laid.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

stevefox1200 said:


> No sorry
> 
> but I did find this
> 
> ...


Well I guess my three weeks of not fapping will go right out the window tonight.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Thread of the year :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Literally worse than hitler.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Trust you to find the swagger one, and you say you're not obsessed.
> 
> 
> Anyway, had a quick look, Ambrose fangirls need to get laid.


Never said I wasn't obsessed, I said I wasn't insane or disturbed, which you keep on insisting despite your own obsessive tendencies towards my likening to Swagger.


And you don't know how fanfiction.net works, do you?









I can look up fanfiction for just about ANY wrestler in .5 seconds, so it's not that difficult to 'find' one. fpalm Stop trying to look clever by being nonsensically argumentative or accusatory, because you're failing at proving anything besides your own obsession and consistent baiting of another poster.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

There exists Garrett Bischoff fanfiction? :maury :maury


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*The smut-filled life of Brock Lesnar* by *freakanator*

Brock simply gets what Brock wants. Join Brock Lesnar on his journey to 'Bring the pain' to every diva in the locker room. smut

*Rated: M - English - Chapters: 1 - Words: 606 - Reviews: 1 - Favs: 2 - Follows: 4 - Published: Mar 25 - Brock Lesnar*


*The Beauty and the Beast* by *Sanderuhh*

Eva Marie and Brock Lesnar are one of the most unusual couples in WWE but the support they have for each other is untouchable. ONE-SHOT.

*Rated: T - English - Romance - Chapters: 1 - Words: 1,263 - Reviews: 9 - Favs: 3 - Follows: 3 - Published: Jan 4 - Brock Lesnar, Eva Marie - Complete*


:brock


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Homecoming* by Mistress Reigns 

Kurt comes home from the office to spend some time with his four favorite boys, who may or may not look better in fake ears and fake tails than they ever did in their wrestling gear.

Featuring:Kurt Angle, Robert Roode, Austin Aries, AJ Styles

OH ITS REAL, ITS DAMN REAL!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No Dixie Carter fanfics? After viewing the TNA section, I don't believe it


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Well this is an amusing thread.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I found a fic that's literally just like 8 chapters of seriously fucked up, badly written torture porn with Swagger/Vickie/Ziggler. I decided not to put a summary or the author's name because it's way too messed up, but here are some of the 'tamer' excerpts. 



Spoiler: Disturbing and highly vulgar/inappropriate

























:deandre :westbrook3 :dahell


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A Serbian Film.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> A Serbian Film.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I found a fic that's literally just like 8 chapters of seriously fucked up, badly written torture porn with Swagger/Vickie/Ziggler. I decided not to put a summary or the author's name because it's way too messed up, but here are some of the 'tamer' excerpts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You weren't supposed to find that. :side:


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I found this one a while back. I'm pretty sure it's the longest fanfiction ever written.

*Hugs and Kisses: The Beginning*
By: DCFanatic4life 
The beginning of Hugs and Kisses (mostly a repost), a Jericho/Stephanie story with a billion other characters that follows the craziness of the WWE. For the rest, check the title, "Hugs and Kisses."
*Rated: Fiction M - English - Romance - Stephanie McMahon, Chris Jericho - Chapters: 254 - Words: 1,038,718 - Reviews: 349 - Favs: 36 - Follows: 5 - Updated: Sep 6, 2013 - Published: Jul 10, 2004 - id: 1955444*

Holy shit. :jericho4

1,038,718 words and went on for almost 10 years. That's dedication.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> Cant Remember to Forget You by emk4t reviews
> When AJ Lee falls for both WWE Champion, CM Punk and Lunatic Fringe, Dean Ambrose, she gets too used to having both men at her beck and call. When jealousy gets too much for the men, AJ is forced to choose between them. But it backfires when they push her into the hands of abusive World Heavyweight Champion, Daniel Bryan. Contains sexual scenes and violence against women.
> Rated: M - English - Romance/Hurt/Comfort - Chapters: 10 - Words: 10,898 - Reviews: 5 - Favs: 4 - Follows: 12 - Updated: Oct 15 - Published: Aug 25 - CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, AJ Lee, Dean Ambrose


That sounds like the greatest story never told.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Alright, I got nothing else to do, I'm game for this

*Two Can Keep A Secret* 
by TheGirlInThePinkScarf reviews
The line between hatred and desire gets blurred between Roderick Strong and Davey Richards.
Rated: M - English - Romance/Drama - Chapters: 1 - Words: 2,349 - Reviews: 3 - Favs: 2 - Published: Jun 1 - Roderick Strong, Adam Cole, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards - Complete

*Going Down Swinging *
by theytalktome reviews
Alberto Del Rio was the best kisser in the world; Ricardo was sure of it. His lips were as luxurious as the many cars he owned.
Rated: M - English - Romance/Friendship - Chapters: 1 - Words: 2,289 - Reviews: 2 - Favs: 1 - Published: Apr 10, 2013 - Alberto Del Rio, Ricardo Rodriguez, Conor O'Brian, Evan Bourne - Complete

*The Miz Fucks Ur Mum! ft Hornswoggle * :lmao
by Blehaheh reviews
Ur Mum is Hornswoggle's lucky charm, something about irish awesome mizdick here
Rated: M - English - Romance/Mystery - Chapters: 1 - Words: 28 - Reviews: 3 - Published: Oct 4, 2013 - The Miz, Hornswoggle - Complete


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

If anyone posts a Sasha a Banks one I will read it all and post thoughts.

I don't want this site even on incognito mode.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So 2013

Hi Shep.*


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

What the hell is all this. Is this a wrestling thing or other sports/tv show have this sort of shit too?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

> 8. AFTER MONTREAL by brethitman2 after Survivor series Nicole lost everything she work for she lost Bret Hart after he lost to Shawn Michaels after HBK attack and make her have a miscarry that leader up to Hart Foundation to reborn again can Hart Foundation stop Shawn Michaels and Save Nicole from HBK and sent him back to Jail before he kill her find out and see please read and reveiws (*Stevefox1200 Note: what*)


I had the same reaction.



> 9. Kaiju Wars: The Undertaker Trilogy by Mecha74
> The year is 1999, the Undertaker and Kane, aligned with the twin fairies known as the Cosmos(Godzilla vs. Mothra 1992) defend Japan as supernatural beings from the threat of various kaiju in this bizarre alternate universe tale featuring Gudis, Golza, Gamera, various Ultramen and eventually Godzilla, along with countless other giant monsters and Japanese superheroes as well.


Now this one just sounds fucking badass. :mark: I hope Optimus Prime makes an appearance.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

deepelemblues said:


> That sounds like the greatest story never told.


WOW 

would read.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Number of romance fics involving Randy Orton: 3000


:lmao

I promise i didn't write them all.


:side:


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oxi said:


> If anyone posts a Sasha a Banks one I will read it all and post thoughts.
> 
> I don't want this site even on incognito mode.


DA SASHA

you see right through me by darkangelpeyton1 
Sasha Banks didn't want to have anything distract her from her goal of making it big in the WWE and relationships counted as a distraction. Sasha's plan was working really well until a certain Apex Predator came into her life.

Kiss Me by creampuffrollins 
An AJ Lee & Sasha Banks Slash (AU) (AU stands for Alternate Universe, as in would not happen in real life NO FUCKING SHIT)

all of the things that I don't need (are weighing me down) by nobody nowhere 
Because at the end of the day, Sasha might actually be the best of them all, and that's worth a whole lot more in the long run than anything else Summer and Charlotte might have to their names (and she'll just keep telling herself that over and over, for as long as it takes until she honestly believes it). Sasha-centric introspective, set sometime after the BFFs break-up/implosion.

other great choices

love is written with blood by CenTon9502 
John has been observing Randy for the last 14 years without being noticed, it's time to take the next step, but how could he? if he knows how dangerous his reality is for Randy and how could he? when his atraction for him could be deadly for the younger man, one thing is clear, their love will be written with blood, but from who? CENTON, SLASH, SEX, DEAD AND SOME VIOLENCE

Cries In The Dark by Hailey Egan Cena 
AU Fiction. Audra Foley is determined to find out who killed her pregnant sister and stole the baby. Can she put her grief to good use and find the baby before her brother-in-law self destructs? Cena/OC, Randy/OC and others in story. Co-Written by RatedrKjErIcHo. STOLE THE BABY 

I'm Glad I Kept You by dizzydflashy
16 years ago Brie Bella was raped and got pregnant but for some reason decided to keep the baby and named him Ares now she realizes that keeping him was a good idea because of how successful he is let's see where it goes from there Sorry if the summary sucks but hopefully the story is better

Excerpt: As Carlito and Primo proceeded to Ares down the proceeded to notice that one of the person that they were holding Ares for was unbuckling his belt 


I actually recommend this one

Mark Henry A Biography by TheIntergalactic 
This is the most comprehensive and authoritative biography of the World's Strongest Man, Mark Henry. All of the words in this story are fact, even parts involving Daniel Bryan, guns, police, grenades, blood, nudity, the army, avatar, autobots, and space. (features mark Henry defeating randy orton by washing him away in a wave of semen)


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

stevefox1200 said:


> No sorry
> 
> but I did find this
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So yeah, CM Punk gets a train ran on him by Big Show and The Great Khali. :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> *CENTON,* SLASH, SEX, DEAD AND SOME VIOLENCE


:lmao


----------

